# gears



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

i was looking up the specs on the 2006 gto i have one i was wondering what the stock gears were anybody kno? thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

2006 Pontiac GTO Packages & Options at Automobile Magazine

M6: 2.970:1 first gear ratio, 2.070:1 second gear ratio, 1.430:1 third gear ratio, 1.000:1 fourth gear ratio, 0.840:1 fifth gear ratio, 0.570:1 sixth gear ratio, 3.280:1 reverse gear ratio and 0.000:1

A4: 3.060:1 first gear ratio, 1.630:1 second gear ratio, 1.000:1 third gear ratio, 0.700:1 fourth gear ratio, 0.000:1 fifth gear ratio, 0.000:1 sixth gear ratio, 2.300:1 reverse gear ratio and 0.000:1

If I remember right, the rear is 3.45?


----------

